

Groovy Weekly #40 - mindcrime
http://glaforge.appspot.com/article/groovy-weekly-40

======
vorg
> Groovy reached 10,000 questions on Stack Overflow

Groovy's shame considering it's a language with so few users, except in the
case of Gradle's DSL, which has so few lines in build scripts.

